# FAS Conference and new Flat Fees



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

I knew there was a great chance I would regret taking the flight to Dallas for the FAS conference they put on this week but I let my curiosity get the best of me. In a nut shell 800 or so vendors flew out here (and spent $500-$1,000 of there own change) so Dale could announce that he was dropping everyones pricing....Personally I have other MUCH better paying clients who I can work less for more with, with FAS it is a lot more work for a lot less but we get more volume from them than anyone in our area. The real catch is how they tapped dance out of speaking about numbers in order to avoid a riot on site so after everyone flys home we will recieve emails talking numbers about the new program that starts december 1st. Just wondering what some other people that STILL work with FAS are thinking....


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree completely..and I may be totally stupid for asking this....but...just one thing...What the hell is FAS?? Fetal Alcohol Syndrome..Florida Anthropological Society ....Fire Administrative Support..Federation of American Scientists? and who is this evil Dale character?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Field Asset Service


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

72opp said:


> Field Asset Service


Ohhhhh! That explains it all! I still have no idea what that is, but I hate that Dale guy, just the same.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

TIGHTER MITER said:


> I agree completely..and I may be totally stupid for asking this....but...just one thing...What the hell is FAS?? Fetal Alcohol Syndrome..Florida Anthropological Society ....Fire Administrative Support..Federation of American Scientists? and who is this evil Dale character?


Field assets services.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been on conference calls that the National disconnected from due to the anger voiced after announcing price cuts. It seems to be widspread policy now to tell you they are still working internally on set costs and will send out mass notifications shortly. Yes, it does translate into they know results of these cuts will po folks and they would rather hide beneath the layers or bureaucracy of their companies.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I am in a wait state to see the pricing structure. I constantly get calls to go out of my territory because of the other less tan desirable contractors. The only thing is they dont want to pay milage. Again I bring up the concept that they POUND into us for the 3 day turn time. When A property goes into vendor search and sits there for a month whats up with that ?? Also Dale has CHANGED. He has become the standard LARGE business owner distant and detached the pompous and errogant A winner of the "humanatarian of The Year" He used to be grounded and in touch now he is as said before hiding behind the cloud. He also is a partner in an auto dealership that modifys autos. I hope that is not as much of a train wreck as FAS is becomming. BAck to t he 3 day turn time what is going to happen when they implament this new flat plus structure and as I am hearing many vendors bail??


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A by product of price cuts is the loss of long term contractors. You would think the Nationals would not want to see that? Suprise...they don't care. The new contractors don't know how much job X used to pay and they go merrily along doing $20 mow and gos and $35 winterizations.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

The system is already been set up with Texas vendors and im my eyes it is set up for failure with too many loop holes that you cant possibly prevent. They said we understand if you can't make money and need to deny jobs within 24 hrs or don't handle the scope of work for a certain job but will be watching like a hawk for cherry picking jobs that are in the red zone, 20 -30 cubes. Call it what they will, weather it be cherry picking or just plain smart business decisions, we will accept jobs and not expect to get rich, absolutely....We will NOT accept jobs and pay $200 to complete them so that FAS can stay on track to becoming a billion dollar company next year....DECLINED..... In my area 50-60% of properties have 20-30 cubes and if we get the same Texas pricing structure that has been laid out it will be in the ball park of a $200 hit per house, the flat free will not bring you ahead untill about 130 cyds+ and we did maybe 5-6 properties last year with 100-300 cyds so this does not seem beneficial to us. If any of you happen to find out your states pricing structure please share and I will do the same.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

What is Texas's price structure now?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Texas is set up with a $475 base fee for Janitorial (up to 4,000 sq ft), Debris (from 0-30 cyds) and initial lawn 1/4 acre 6inches. After 30 cyds its $18 per cube with "no discount" its now just built in by giving discounted rates at the front side. Basically cash for keys is the only win in this deal


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

tenec said:


> Texas is set up with a $475 base fee for Janitorial (up to 4,000 sq ft), Debris (from 0-30 cyds) and initial lawn 1/4 acre 6inches. After 30 cyds its $18 per cube with "no discount" its now just built in by giving discounted rates at the front side. Basically cash for keys is the only win in this deal


For FAS? I'm guess I'm glad I got out at the right time. That's regional like pay inTX.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

tenec said:


> Texas is set up with a $475 base fee for Janitorial (up to 4,000 sq ft), Debris (from 0-30 cyds) and initial lawn 1/4 acre 6inches. After 30 cyds its $18 per cube with "no discount" its now just built in by giving discounted rates at the front side. Basically cash for keys is the only win in this deal



Certain counties around here charge $20 a cube to dispose of trash. The only ones making money with that pricing is FAS......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Certain counties around here charge $20 a cube to dispose of trash. The only ones making money with that pricing is FAS......







Thats their only goal in life.

Contractors are a necessary evil only in the way to their perfect utopia to making a killing.


The cheapest/easiest disposal for me is $50 a ton, or $340 for a 30 yarder.

If im in the right side of the county I can do $30 a ton, but its not worth the distance to drive there or their limited hours of service unless I'm already over that way doing a trash out.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> A by product of price cuts is the loss of long term contractors. You would think the Nationals would not want to see that? Suprise...they don't care. The new contractors don't know how much job X used to pay and they go merrily along doing $20 mow and gos and $35 winterizations.


I couldn't have said it better myself. 

Plus, there will be several long-term vendors and contractors waiting it out while tons of other vendors quit working with them. This will leave holes for them to fill and the ones who stick around are hoping they have the leverage to up the ante when all the others have bailed.

Sometimes waiting it out pays off, sometimes not. It's pretty much a crapshoot out there.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> A by product of price cuts is the loss of long term contractors. You would think the Nationals would not want to see that? Suprise...they don't care. The new contractors don't know how much job X used to pay and they go merrily along doing $20 mow and gos and $35 winterizations.


$35 wints??? You can't be serious such a thing exists!!!! I wouldn't even set up my air compressor for $35.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

TENEC what was your cube pricing before the wonderful base plus system ?? Thanks to all for chiming in on this it seems like they want to have vendors quit they are NOT thinking of the REVOLT that is going to happen and with the turn over of vendors what does this do to their insurance ?? you get what you pay for in ALL industries. What a cluster


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> TENEC what was your cube pricing before the wonderful base plus system ?? Thanks to all for chiming in on this it seems like they want to have vendors quit they are NOT thinking of the REVOLT that is going to happen and with teh turn over of vendors what does this do to their insurance ?? you get what you pay for in ALL industries. What a cluster


For 6 years they were our favorite client.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I over herd that the safeguard owner (Robert Klein) had body guards at their conference a few months back... Makes you wonder And Dale MC Pherson FAS's owner has the audacity to show off his bright shiny hopped up cars at the conference. He has for gotten who got him there. Occupy wall street should go visit FAS ??!! JUst say'n


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> I over herd that the safeguard owner (Robert Klein) had body guards at their conference a few months back... Makes you wonder And Dale MC Pherson FAS's owner has the audacity to show off his bright shiny hopped up cars at the conference. He has for gotten who got him there. Occupy wall street should go visit FAS ??!! JUst say'n


So what if Dale showed off his shiny cars? He owns a business that makes a lot of money. He can buy as many cars as he wants for all I care. I'd buy a bunch of things if I had the money. I think they're cutting prices because the other nationals have been undercutting each other as well. 

Hopefully Dale paid for those vehicles in cash, because I would like to see how profitable they will be when many contractors leave. There will still be contractors who will continue to under cut everyone else and go belly up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> Plus, there will be several long-term vendors and contractors waiting it out while tons of other vendors quit working with them. This will leave holes for them to fill and the ones who stick around are hoping they have the leverage to up the ante when all the others have bailed.
> 
> ...


I for one went into wait mode 11-1-11. We will see. I've done it before in 2004 after the last Hud contract snafu.....That time it worked. This time....only time will tell but......I don't care and was more than prepared


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I fully agree and it does seem as though they are going tio HUD pricing I refer you to cubicyard.us for the state by state pricing. Has anyone gotten anything other than inspections from Spectrum lately. I hated to see them go downhill. They were a GREAT acount and fun to work with afterloosing GMAC tehy died really quick and I have been told they partnered with FAS for inspections ?? And has anyone had any luck with LAMCO getting paid quicker that 120 days I have to call them and harass them to get paid they seem to be slipping also 

HAve a great week all


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> I fully agree and it does seem as though they are going tio HUD pricing I refer you to cubicyard.us for the state by state pricing. Has anyone gotten anything other than inspections from Spectrum lately. I hated to see them go downhill. They were a GREAT acount and fun to work with afterloosing GMAC tehy died really quick and I have been told they partnered with FAS for inspections ?? And has anyone had any luck with LAMCO getting paid quicker that 120 days I have to call them and harass them to get paid they seem to be slipping also
> 
> HAve a great week all


Everyone seems to be slipping.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Man aint that the truth.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

the vendors will never win because fas think like temp agencies we have 10 quit,we have 100 others wanting into the business,it really has become a joke anymore,this is why i never wasted money attending their conferences,stuff they told you there,they could of told you through email like all the other crap they send everyday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

*Fas*

I have been trying to get in with FAS for a few months and never got anything.Today I finally get 10 phone calls for wints that they want to pay me 100 a piece for and first one hour away and then the next 5 are all a hour apart.So I tell them no and then they say we are no longer intersted in doing business with me.LOL i love these nationals.

I do lots of landscaping for nationals and never have a problem but yet these guys want me to stop drop and roll.After reading these forums I am glad i said no to FAS


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

mkm their getting more ridiculous by the day trust me,its like they expect vendors to drive 50 miles for a 45 reclean,sorry not happening


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

*i agree*

But how and why are some people doing it.I mean just the ovearhead each day to run a buiness with office staff,trucks,insurance,gas and lets not forget the loveable workman's comp policy.

I told 2 of my regionals this morning that I am slowing down the work volume due to the billables getting extremly high.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

well i do my own office work,luckily i get some supplies givin to me thanks to knowing people in right places,state i live u dont have to carry workers comp if u dont employ full time help which i dont,it is getting harder though with gas and lower pricing they wanna pay.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

just got the WONDERFUL ??!! news .... The rollout of the base (turd) plus program is happening next week just before thanksgiving. What a way to start off the holidays. Thanks FAS  I see this as a downward spiral just like I saw in RETAIL less store sales ment less employee hours and the store started to look horable which drove sales down which drove down ee hours till the pad lock and chain was on the doors. I see contractors pulling back on coverage territorys and in an attempt to cut back on costs. Which will make FAS have longer turns on their properties and so on and so on and so on. Loosing more clients than the MAJOR one that is leaving before year end. THe BOA rollout has been NOTHING short of a fiasco and they still dont have a handle on it :clap: BASIC tools needed to be supplied to the contractors, that are THEIR responsability are not being supplied and the internal bickering is starting to show. :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Splinter they'll screw theirself before its all over,1 can only wonder what 2012 will be like..my best advice would be to vendors find another job if you can,because i cant see this being good at all.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> Splinter they'll screw theirself before its all over,1 can only wonder what 2012 will be like..my best advice would be to vendors find another job if you can,because i cant see this being good at all.


They should find in house employees.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> just got the WONDERFUL ??!! news .... The rollout of the base (turd) plus program is happening next week just before thanksgiving. What a way to start off the holidays. Thanks FAS






So whats the bad news on the pricing?

Or haven't they given you the $$$ figures yet?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

than i would love to see the employees go do what we do and deal with the hassle,maybe they'd have a better understanding then,maybe ceo dale should go ya think.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Bp its gonna be different depends what state or states you work,should know in a couple weeks.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> Bp its gonna be different depends what state or states you work,should know in a couple weeks.






It doesn't matter to me since I won't work for them.


I did a 3 month sentence in 09. They couldn't figure out how to cut paychecks.
I told em to go screw some one else because they weren't screwing me any longer.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> than i would love to see the employees go do what we do and deal with the hassle,maybe they'd have a better understanding then,maybe ceo dale should go ya think.


Nobody care about what we go thru. The business model of corporations is to have the highest profits with low operating expenses. Is contractors are a dime a dozen. There is no loyalty in this line of work. We get mad, upset, whatever.....NEXT!!!! We screw up on a job whose responsible? Us, not the client. They virtually have no loss to deal with unless the lose a client. These companies operate off of our cash and backs.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Than your right they dont care like i said 10 quit 100 in line like temp agencies its a dog eat dog world,basically their email told me today we dont care if your a new vendor or been with us 10 years everyone will be paid same loyalty and hard work


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> Than your right they dont care like i said 10 quit 100 in line like temp agencies its a dog eat dog world,basically their email told me today we dont care if your a new vendor or been with us 10 years everyone will be paid same loyalty and hard work







In the words of Gordon Ramsey............ "piss off". :thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> Than your right they dont care like i said 10 quit 100 in line like temp agencies its a dog eat dog world,basically their email told me today we dont care if your a new vendor or been with us 10 years everyone will be paid same loyalty and hard work


You get what you ask for. They're asking for cheap labor. That's exactly what they will get.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

They already have frozen properties here that where not frozen when they where assigned a week ago but FAS can't get vendors up here to save their life. Of course BOA could care less about frozen properties as they deny initial secures all the time and LET THEM FREEZE UP!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> They already have frozen properties here that where not frozen when they where assigned a week ago but FAS can't get vendors up here to save their life. Of course BOA could care less about frozen properties as they deny initial secures all the time and LET THEM FREEZE UP!!!


I'm sensing that you have an extreme dislike for BOA...:laughing:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BOA are boneheads from start to finish. We just sold a rehab to a couple in September that took almost two months to close because of their red tape, redundant policies, unprofessional reps, etc. Buyers ultimately told them to kiss off and switched lenders. I will not do business with them under any circumstances.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> BOA are boneheads from start to finish. We just sold a rehab to a couple in September that took almost two months to close because of their red tape, redundant policies, unprofessional reps, etc. Buyers ultimately told them to kiss off and switched lenders. I will not do business with them under any circumstances.


They're not that bad really. They just had a few bad apples that you had to deal with.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> They already have frozen properties here that where not frozen when they where assigned a week ago but FAS can't get vendors up here to save their life. Of course BOA could care less about frozen properties as they deny initial secures all the time and LET THEM FREEZE UP!!!


What has your realtors done about this?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It isn't the apples, it the tree.
They had a satellite office in a major real estate franchise and the loan rep couldn't answer basic questions, had to submit everything to superiors and underwriters in another state, who wouldn't return phone calls or email.
They ordered a second appraisal three weeks after they initial appraisal, then a third appraisal a week after that, and we were selling for less than the assessed value. Then three days before the closing, the underwriters came back and said the buyer's debt to income ratio wasn't at a comfortable number...WTH, after they prequalified her in August? The Realty is currently negotiating with another lender to take their office space and they will be giving them the boot before long.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> What has your realtors done about this?


E-mail, & Call and bitch bitch bitch but it doesn't do any good. He can't do anything about it as he will not be reimbursed if he hires someone to winterize ect........


----------

